#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Martin Pro 2000 Rookmachine

## Music Power

Hier wat foto's van mijn nieuwe aanwinsten










Greetz...Frank

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Gefeliciteerd!!!!

Waneer is het house-warming-smoking feesie bij jou?!

Nee ff zonder dolle! 
Ziet er netjes uit!!

Nu weer kissies bouwen!?


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Music Power

Nee waarschijnlijk niet.

Ik heb nog een kist staan die ik weinig tot nooit gebruik en daar pastie pcies in  :Big Grin: . zal dr morgen ook nog wel een phototju van maken

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ik weet er niets vanaf, maar lijkt me wel een hoop rook uit komen.....

Hoeveel watt zijn ze? Die 2000 van het typenummer, of staat dat ergens anders voor?

Groeten, Remco

----------


## DJ Productions

Genoeg oom koos alberts niet meer te zien??<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>(Foutje)

Zijn ze nieuw gekocht?


gegroet!  :Smile:

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Er staat Martin op, dus nieuw zullen ze zeker niet zijn...
Ik dacht eigenlijk dat er ook eentje van Tom was ?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ik hoef niet eens naar het merkje te kijken om te zien dat ze niet nieuw zijn. Je kan zien dat ze gebruikt zijn, maar dat neemt niet weg dat het hele leuke rokers zijn!

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Rob

ze zijn 1600 watt en er komt inderdaad een hoop rook uit maar waarom perse 2 van die dingen is 1 niet genoeg. Als ik mag vragen hoeveel hebben ze gekost want ik zoek eigenlijk ook nog een pro 2000

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## crazydj16

Hey Frank

Lekker spul hoor die pro2000 machine's, maar wat moet je er nou met 2, wij zetten bij grote klussen 1 zo'n ding neer en dat geeft echt rook zat. Om nou bij een middelgrote drijf in 2 van die dingen neer te gooien lijkt me ook wat overdreven, alhoewel het wel wat heeft natuurlijk<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## CyberNBD

Eentje is voor mij zoals hierboven al ergens te lezen valt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## crazydj16

kijk dat verandert de zaak<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik kom net mn bed uitrollen, en heb ff snel de bovenstaande topic's doorgekeken, had het niet gezien.

Nouja, mooi spul iniedergeval tzal wel een rokerige boel worden bij jullie!

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Music Power

Ze hebben me 220 per stuk gekost. 
En dr is dr dus 1 voor tom.

Greetz...Frank

----------


## CyberNBD

Kon het niet laten voor die prijs hehehehe <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## EP Woody

Das idd niet duur voor zulke rookmachines. 

Mooie dingen eens mee mogen werken. Best handig met die losse controller die je kan verlengen met gewone XLR-kabels.


Is er iemand die z'n vriendin kan delen?? Ik mis een stukje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gr. Erwin

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Bij mijn kleine Antari heb ik ook die euro eruit gegooid en mooi vervangen door een XLR chassis'tje, en hetzelfde gedaan bij de stekker van de afstandsbediening. Da's inderdaad een stuk handiger.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

EURO vervangen door XLR??!?


Je bent niet helemaal lekker bezig wel!?

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Euro van de afstandsbediening, pipo <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Niek...

Ach ja, we zijn al zoveel rare dingen en connectoren tegen gekomen...OK, niet van stijntje...wel van anderen gezien

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Niek...

Overigens, ik vind de pro2000 een hele leuke rookdoos maar ik vind hem toch nog wel prijzig (nieuw dan). Ik kan voor bijna hetzelfde geld als deze 2e hands p/st hebben gekost, een nieuwe 1800 pitter krijgen, ook zeer zeker een mooi ding. Ik heb Tom er destijds over de chat wel eens wat over verteld.....heeft dus niet geholpen.

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Music Power

Wat is dat voor rookmachine dan Niek ???

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Dave

> citaat:
> Euro van de afstandsbediening, pipo <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> mvg,
> 
> 
> Stijn Vanstiphout,
> SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
> België
> ...



Door die euro gaat bij sommige rookmachines ook gewoon de stroom van de pomp, kortom, staat 230V op. Hoeft bij die van jou niet zo te zijn, die van mij heeft daar wel 'last' van. (Stuur ik aan met een relais en de switchpacks)

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Klopt helemaal Dave, maar ik heb het bij mijn Antari'tje eerst gemeten voor ik de XLR erop vlamde, en er gaat in mijn geval een signaaltje van 8 volt door...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

XLR kan 230v hebben toch ?

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ja, daar zit het probleem niet, maar je hebt soms boskabouters die een XLR van een fogger in een mic-in steken...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Music Power

Elke stekker/plug kan 230V hebben zolang er maar geen tot weinig stroom loop <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Destiny

Mooie dingen!

Voortaan zeker wel genoeg rook denk ik  :Smile: 

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> Elke stekker/plug kan 230V hebben zolang er maar geen tot weinig stroom loop <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Greetz...Frank



Gaan we bijdehand doen ?! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## G.P.Fransen

nou in de video gebruiken we altijd 4 polig xlr voor de stroom en 3 voor het geluid

----------


## DJRenz

Zijn zeker leuke dingen om mee te werken. Wij hebben er zelf een stuk of 4 op de zaak, maar dat is omdat wij meerdere klussen per dag aan kunnen. We hebben er laatst eens drie buiten gezet: het was net als of het in heel Bunnik mistig was. Het meest ideale van deze rookdozen is idd dat je de afstand bediening gewoon kan verlengen met XLR.

Mijn baas heeft de Pioneer CDJ-1000 olé olé!!

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: Wat is dat voor rookmachine dan Niek ???



DTS, superhandige en kleine rookdoos van 1800 watts met een 16 mtr. uitstoot tegen scherpe prijs. Was altijd fl. 600,- nog wat...

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:Euro van de afstandsbediening, pipo <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>



Ehj PIPPO luister eens je hebt het hier over een fogger!

Moet je voor de gein eens dat XLRétje van je op je DMX gebruiker aansluiten of op je Mengpaneel of wat dan ook.........wat ook maar XLR mag gebruiken!

Moet je's zien wat er gebeurd!!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Daar gebruik ik 4 polige xlr voor... Zo heb ik toch genoeg kabels voor camera voedingen...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

4 polige xlr wordt toch veel in intercomsets gebruikt...

of vergis ik me nou ? op mijn oude school hadden ze een 4 polige in ieder geval

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Intercom = 4 polig
Moet je idd ff voor opletten, maar dan moet je al hééééééél erg zijn om een fog AB op een headset aan te sluiten...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## nicovwijk

Niek, wat was dan dan voor een rookdoos die jy had voor dezelfde prijs?
En mag ik ook zo'n rookdoos voor die prijs (die martin dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Ik ben blond! Greetz Nicoooow

----------


## Niek...

Hmz....check mijn posting op pagina 1

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Roland

Over de bediening verlengen met XLR kabel. 

Ik heb zelf ook zo'n Magnum pracht ding. Ik heb er alleen een DMX-interface bij gekocht. Kun je zo bestellen.  je schroeft de bediening los en je schroeft je DMX erin. Kan niet simpeler en je hoeft geen meters kabel te gaan leggen.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> Kan niet simpeler en je hoeft geen meters kabel te gaan leggen.



Dus jij hebt draadloze dmx besturing ?

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

XLR4P is ook een standaard voor scroller sturing....

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## JeroentjE

En pyro-systemen .. (dus geen goedkope bulgin pluggen)

Vliegen is de meest milieuvervuilende manier van reizen.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> citaat:
> Over de bediening verlengen met XLR kabel. 
> 
> Ik heb zelf ook zo'n Magnum pracht ding. Ik heb er alleen een DMX-interface bij gekocht. Kun je zo bestellen.  je schroeft de bediening los en je schroeft je DMX erin. Kan niet simpeler en je hoeft geen meters kabel te gaan leggen.




Lijkt me niet zo handig omdat je dan de ingebouwde timer niet meer kunt gebruiken..? Die vind ik juist ideaal als ik midden in een show zit en geen tijd heb om aan de rookdoos te denken. Nog een nadeel (vind ik): Je moet de schuif altijd een stukje open laten staan anders schakelt de machine uit... <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, een lichthobbyist.

----------


## CyberNBD

Pure onzin van dat uitschakelen van die rookdoos, schuif staat hier altijd compleet dicht als ik geen rook nodigheb, en machine blijft gewoon aan.  Verder kan je in een beetje dmx tafel ook een timer zetten zodat je rookdoos om de zoveel tijd een pluimpje rook blaast.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## ralph

onzin dat de fader niet helemaal op 0 kan!
pro2000 op dmx blijft gwoon aan met dichte fader,
RTFM!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> citaat:
> onzin dat de fader niet helemaal op 0 kan!
> pro2000 op dmx blijft gwoon aan met dichte fader,
> RTFM!
> 
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;



Mijn fout, meende dat die DMX-converter niks meer was dan een doosje dat DMX lineair naar 0-10V omzet. En omdat (volgens de handleiding) voor de analoge ingang van de Magnum geldt dat

0 - 1.0 V No function - machine stand by. (=UIT)
1.0 - 2.5 V Enabling the heater circuit - same as power on.
2.5 - 9.5 V Smoke emission. Output increases with control voltage.
9.5 - 10.0 V Timer store.

nam ik dus aan dat je dus ook een minimale waarde aan DMX-data moest aanbieden zodat de machine ingeschakeld bleef.

Greetz, een lichthobbyist.

----------


## R. den Ridder

ach ja....de DTS foggers.......

werk zelf met een gefossileerde ZR20, voorzien van zijn derde laklaag en een nieuwe pomp..al met al voor 200 gulden geknutseld en nooit problemen....

een collega vond dat maar niks en kocht zo'n 1800watter (gezien de grootte van het element geloof ik nooit dat ze dit leveren overigens..)

net zoveel rook als de zr20 idd...maar na 6 maanden compleet gaar en niet meer te repareren..net buiten garantie, da's pech..geef mij dan maar een oude ZR, lemaitre, of pro2000 hoor, tenminste kwaliteit!

werk tegenwoordig trouwens met een fan...daar krijgt de saharapro een minderwaardigheidscomplex van..een slakkenhuisrotor uit een topkoeling van een kantoor voor 60 man, jammer dat hij op 3fase draait <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

ralph

----------


## Freddie

Nog eventjes een klein vraagje over deze dingen. Is het nou Martin pro 2000, of JEM pro 2000. Of zijn het gewoon dezelfde dingen alleen dan onder een andere naam. Want hier heb ik een JEM magnum 2000. Dus zeg het maar.


Als het licht uit is................. Is het donker

----------


## DJ.T

Martin en Jem PRO2000 zijn gewoon dezelfde, martin en jem zijn trouwens allemaal hetzelfde net als Mach. Zijn gewoon een en hetzelfde bedrijf dat alleen andere namen gebruikt voor verschillende onderdelen: licht/geluid/rook. Op de oude rokers stond Martin sinds een paar jaar is dat Jem geworden op de pro 2000, zo kan je dus ook heel snel herkennen hoe oud hij ongeveer is, als je er dus een 2e hands koopt en hij zegt iets van net 2 maanden oud en er staat Martin op, dan weet je gelijk waar je aan toe bent.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## maarten_dever

Vergis ik me nu of niet, maar op elke jem/martin rookdoos staan toch xlr aansluitingen voor de afstandsbediening. 
(toch in elk geval ook op de ZR series van jem)

----------


## moderator

euhm...Maarten: Niet alle 3 polige XLR aansluiting wil zeggen dat het dmx in/uit is <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## maarten_dever

Ik bedoelde ook helemaal niet de dmx in/uit.
maar bij ZR22 en ZR33 zijn de aansluitingen voor de controller ook xlr (en de dmx in/uit natuurlijk ook xlr) 
(voor andere rookdozen van jem weet ik het niet)

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Vergis ik me nu of niet, maar op elke jem/martin rookdoos staan toch xlr aansluitingen voor de afstandsbediening. 
> (toch in elk geval ook op de ZR series van jem)



Jem Technofog heeft 5-polig DIN

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Jem zr41e heeft 4 polig xlr erop zitten... en jack voor de 0/10v

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------

